# executive chef salary in dubai?



## platinumlady (Jul 6, 2013)

_hello everyone

thanks in advance

I am new to this forum. Can anyone please help me regarding the salary of executive chef in Dubai?..I want to know how much salary an executive chef earn in any 5 or 7 star hotel or fine dine restaurant and what are the benefits and perks they get in Dubai?_ :fingerscrossed:


----------

